# Sticky  HauntForum Members Halloween Sites



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Looked around but couldn't find a thread that listed everyone's Halloween sites, so I decided to create one. If the forum rules will allow me, I will update the top message with all the links if you reply to this thread so we have everything together. FYI, putting in people in alphabetical order

I'm willing to do this if you post a reply, but I have enough to do with my day, and am not going out to hunt you all down! :jol:

Please post the URL, Name of the site, along with any additional comments about the site (Blog, HowTos, etc.)

Note: I usually do this at work that has YouTube blocked, so if you want your YouTube Channel added, please add the name of the channel (if any) you want associated with the link.

I check the site fairly regularly, although that might drop off from time to time. If you don't see me updating the list after you posted, don't be afraid to poke me with PM, as that will show up in my mailbox at GMail.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*HauntForum Members Halloween Sites (A - M)*

*Abunai*
Site: Fright In Falcon
YouTube: FrightInFalcon

*BioHazardCustoms*
Site: Artifice Creations

*Blackrose1978*
Facebook: Tri City Haunters

*Darkmaster*
Site: Terrors of the Night Haunted House

*LucDarque*
Site: Darque Manor
Facebook: Darque Manor

*dead hawk*
Site: Marlane Cemetery

*DeathTouch*
Site: Planet Grave Marker

*diggerc*
YouTube: Digger's Channel
Facebook: DEAD LINK

*Dixie and Jaybo*
Site: Nickols Manor

*DynomiteDaniel*
Site: http://www.13stepshauntedhouse.com DEAD LINK
Facebook: 13-Steps-Haunted-House-13-Steps-To-Nowhere

*EverydayisHalloween311*
Facebook: Lurking in the dark

*FRIGHTGUY*
Site: Grimlock Manor
Blog: Grimlock Manor
YouTube: FRIGHTGUY's YouTube Channel

*Ghostess*
Site: The Dead End

*GhoulishCop*
Blog: Devil's Eve
YouTube: GhouishCop

*Grim Reaper*
Site: Ravenhearst Manor

*HallowEve*
Club: Fear Crafters (Halloween/Haunt Club [Lincoln, NE])
Site: Haunting 101 (How To's & Info.)

*HalloweenHaunter*
Site: Evecrest Cemetery

*Haunted Spider*
Site: Haunt of the Falls
YouTube: SpiderBocker

*HauntersList*
Site: www.haunterslist.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/HauntersList
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107828009343313854497/107828009343313854497/posts
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Haunterslist
Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/haunterslist/

*Hauntiholik*
Site: Haunt's Belfry

*hedg12*
Blog: Haunt The Yard

*highbury*
Blog: Highbury Cemetery

*hpropman*
Site: Hpropman's Halloween Prop Information Page

*IMU*
Site: Pirates of North Court

*jessjaja*
Facebook: The Haunted Woods Of Cemetery Lane

*JohnnyL*
Site: Love Manor
Facebook: JohnnyL's FaceBook
Twitter: JohnnyL's Twittern
Blog: The Official Love Manor Blog!

*Joiseygal*
Site: Bloodcrest Manor
YouTube: Joiseygal's Channel

*kevin242*
Site: Yard Haunt in Brewster, NY!

*kprimm*
Site: Primmsylvania

*Lambchop*
Facebook: The Stephens Manor

*MacabreRob*
Site: Andersonville Cemetery
Blog: Grim Recesses

*Marrow*
Blog: The House of Marrow

*MorbidFun*
Blog: 2 Cool Ghouls Halloween and Horror

*Mr_Chicken*
Blog: Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt

*MrGrimm*
Site: Mr. Grimm's


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*HauntForum Members Halloween Sites (N - Z)*

*NoahFentz*
Site: The Creepy House Next Door

*NoxRequiem*
Site: Nox Requiem: Dark Art & Ghost Stories
Blog: Nox Requiem
Google+: https://plus.google.com/108212288500019298604/

*Onewish1*
Facebook: Denville Holiday Lights
Site: Denville Holiday Lights

*pensivepumpkin*
Blog: Tillinghast Manor DEAD LINK

*phillipjmerrill*
Blog: The Yard of the Living Dead

*poltergeist*
Site: Happy Halloween - A Tribute to my Favorite Holiday

*pyro*
Site: ole' Oxford Haunt

*Rahnefan*
Site: The Witch-Hunters' Barn

*Ramonadona*
Facebook: Dead End Cemetery

*RLukard*
Blog: Fenwright Manor
How-To Blog: The Haunted Library

*ScaryGuyontheCorner*
Site: Scary Guy On The Corner

*screaminscott*
Site: Stone Haven Manor

*sherwood asylum*
Site: Sherwood Asylum

*SKAustin*
Site: The Haunting Grounds
Facebook: The Haunting Grounds on Facebook
Youtube: The Haunting Grounds YouTube channel

*S L A M*
Youtube: S L A M's channel

*Spiderclimber*
Site: Haunt of the Falls

*Spider Rider*
Site: Spider Rider's Halloween

*Spooky D*
Site: Spook Show Studios
Facebook: SpookShowStudios

*stolloween*
Site: Stolloween Imagination + Papier Mache
Blog: Scotty Art
Site: Tortured Pumpkins - Really Bad Seeds
Site: Arsenic Asylum - Tales from Reardon Institute

*Terrormaster*
Site: Faegoria™ - A Forbidden Journey Into the Darker Side of Imagination

*the Master*
Site: http://spookinite.com/

*uncledeathy*
Facebook: Uncle Deathy

*Uncle Steed*
Facebook: Scarriage Town

*Uruk-Hai*
Site: A Haunted Halloween at Blackstone Cemetery

*Wildcat*
Site: Draven Cemetery
Blog: The Haunted Yard

*Will Reid*
Twitter: WillReidHaunts


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

LucDarque said:


> Website is bare bones now but being developed
> Darque Manor can be found at
> www.darquemanor.com
> facebook: www.facebook.com/darquemanor


I love you website - plus you are so clever. Darqueness. LOVE IT


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

The links to noxrequiem.com are no longer valid. The site's been moved to http://www.thenoctrium.com/


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/The-RIVER-CREST-MANOR-594976227226906/


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You can find my past haunts at

https://jameswright460.wixsite.com/halloween


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Blanck Mortuary
FB: https://www.facebook.com/Blanckmortuary
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKC9582-L-04iIWWJuuvvZw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

Site - Halloweenjokes.com


----------

